

What Apple is doing now with their Apple Software Update on Windows is wrong - nreece
http://john.jubjubs.net/2008/03/21/apple-software-update/

======
tlrobinson
This is coming from a Firefox developer, Safari's main competitor. Sounds like
someone is a little bitter and/or scared.

It's a great (though definitely shady) move by Apple. A few people will
complain, sure, but they'll gain potentially millions of new Windows Safari
users from the tens (hundreds?) of millions of Windows iTunes users.

Additionally, I would guess that most of the people switching to Safari
because of this will be IE users, not Firefox users. Given the choice between
a user using IE or Safari, which would you prefer? I think even Firefox fans
would agree Safari would be better for everyone (except MS of course).

------
dkokelley
Apple's been doing similar things for a while now. Apple Quicktime comes with
an update that tries to get you to install iTunes as well. I don't want
iTunes. I have 2 options, install the update for Quicktime, and install the
update for Quicktime+iTunes. Even if there is no update for Quicktime, the
update box will jump up and give me only one option: Quicktime+iTunes.

I deleted Quicktime.

------
nickb
And why does Mozilla Firefox come with Google as a default search engine? Oh,
could it be because they're getting paid every time someone uses search
through Firefox? Or what about this deal:
<http://tools.google.com/firefox/toolbar/bundle/>

Kettle - Pot - black.

As a web developer, I'm all for displacing IE as default web browser! Getting
a site to perform/look good in IE has given me so many headaches. I'd be
delighted if people started using a browser that's standards compliant.

------
mechanical_fish
I don't think Apple went far enough. I wish they'd offer the ultimate bug fix:
A pre-checked box marked "Mac OS X".

If the user absolutely insists on having a choice, throw in an "Ubuntu"
setting. ;)

------
kschrader
Has Steve Jobs ever shown even an inkling of caring about whether outsiders
think what he's doing is wrong or right?

